# 08 F-350 or 09 Dodge 3500?



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

The 08 F350 4x4 has 102000 on it, it has been deleted, and he is running a spartan tunner. The head studs and radiator have been replaced, which is on par for this engine. It has factory navigation, Factory dvd player, Heavy duty rear bumper and a Headache rack. It has also had the marathon seat covers on it since day one. It is a private seller, and is posted on 2cool.

The 09 Dodge 3500 4x4 has 106000 and is a stick shift. It is stock, no visual upgrades(bumper, headache rack) and no upgrades to motor. So I would have to delete it, and all of that my self. This one is at a dealership. 

Which would you buy?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

the dodge


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

from the pics... the dodge. find an auto though. these days autos are almost bullet proof. maybe a dodge enthusiast can chime in on that. but dont forget to included, a tuner ($1000+), delete pipe ($200+), and a steering box brace($200), you are going to want that. 
see if the re-calls on the tie rods and drag links on the front have been done as well. typical issues. aaaaaaannnnnnddddddd the dodge will probably be in need of ball joints soon. upgrading those will be ($500+)


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Egr delete on 350?

You know im partial to the 6.4.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Ask him why the stud job? Was it head gasket blown and he decided to change while in there or was it done during the delete.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Also how long has it been deleted? I saw ad might be worn out from towing huge trailer. Check powerstrokearmy.com for good website. They have 2 6.4 sections. One for tech and one for aftermarket.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

surf_ox said:


> Also how long has it been deleted? I saw ad might be worn out from towing huge trailer. Check powerstrokearmy.com for good website. They have 2 6.4 sections. One for tech and one for aftermarket.


O yeah!!! good point. there is a straight nasty 6.4L, for sale on PSA, its called farm truck. 1087 rwhp. over 100k into build, and selling for like 33k or something like that. buy that one. hehe...:bounce:


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would rather buy the dodge and do the deletes and add the programmer I wanted. Also you know that it wasn't ragged out like the Ford could of been possibly. Plus the 6.7 is a better engine than the 6.4 in my opinion.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Just know that if you go with the Dodge between the programmer EGR delete and DPF delete/exhaust you are looking at about 3 grand with the new pricing. So you may want to factor that into the buying decision. 

I drive an 09 6.4 I currently have 62K miles and its been deleted since 29K. I absolutely love my truck, but it is yet to be determined how reliable it will be. Like Ox said, I would find out why it has head studs done to it. 

As far as the programmer, I personally run an H&S with a 6in lift and 37s I get about 16mpg. I have heard the Spartans can get 6.4s as high as 19mpg (which I find tough to believe) but they tear up the transmissions.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

from what im hearing from the dodge camp is if you dont get a mini max you will always have a check engine light on even with EFI live if you tune and delete. mini maxs have reached $2k in price. the auto trans is not bulletproof either. fuel eco on a 6.7 cummins is not like the 5.9 either. 

6.4 tuned and deleted will have more power, reliability, and durabilty over a dodge. just keep your fuel system clean. the reman pumps are a crapshoot. if the truck is well maintained you shouldnt have to worry about cab off repairs.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I used to live up south of Dallas and a lot of trucks run through that dealer .Some good stories some bad .But the Dodge looks better to me esp if its a stocker


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a 08 Dodge that is programmed and the check engine light is not on in mine. There is a code that comes on at 67,000 miles that makes you do a system emission test at the dealer. I had mine tuned so I didn't bother with it but the check engine light is not on. If you buy a programmer from an individual you can find a mini maxx or H&S for $1300-$1500 all day on the cumminsforum from a private seller.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

if the dodge is deleted id bet it'll last longer than the ford. get tune, simple exhaust, do the work yourself and you wont sniff 3 grand.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Bearkat73 said:


> I have a 08 Dodge that is programmed and the check engine light is not on in mine. There is a code that comes on at 67,000 miles that makes you do a system emission test at the dealer. I had mine tuned so I didn't bother with it but the check engine light is not on. If you buy a programmer from an individual you can find a mini maxx or H&S for $1300-$1500 all day on the cumminsforum from a private seller.


what tuner are you running?


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> if the dodge is deleted id bet it'll last longer than the ford. get tune, simple exhaust, do the work yourself and you wont sniff 3 grand.


I am curious have you ever owned a Ford? I have never seen someone who goes out their way to bash a brand or item the way you do. Not every Ford on the road is a POS like you make it out to be. At the same time not every Chevy or Dodge is the most reliable.

You will obviously save yourself some money if you install the parts yourself, but you will still be sniffing 3 grand. Programmers are about 1800-2400 depending on custom tuning, EGR delete kit 200-300, DPF delete pipe 150 or full exhaust 300 on up, cold air intake 250-450 conservatively you could get all the parts for 2300-2600. 3 grand might be a little high, but I promise it isn't far off.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

txwader247 said:


> I am curious have you ever owned a Ford? I have never seen someone who goes out their way to bash a brand or item the way you do. Not every Ford on the road is a POS like you make it out to be. At the same time not every Chevy or Dodge is the most reliable.
> 
> You will obviously save yourself some money if you install the parts yourself, but you will still be sniffing 3 grand. Programmers are about 1800-2400 depending on custom tuning, EGR delete kit 200-300, DPF delete pipe 150 or full exhaust 300 on up, cold air intake 250-450 conservatively you could get all the parts for 2300-2600. 3 grand might be a little high, but I promise it isn't far off.


I have owned a ford before, and wont do it again. Im not bashing ford here, that is my honest opinion in this case. you have a tuned 6.4 that may or may not of been driven like it was stolen, and a stock truck. in my circle of people i know 6.4's have been driven by more than any other diesel and i can honestly not a one will say it was a positive experience, and ironically 3 were 08's that all blew untuned. not saying it happens to all but in this case im going with experience from unbiased people. the 3 08's i just mentioned still drive fords so it's all good lol. my dads 6.4 has been nothing short of a nightmare. he's put 10K in it in less than 4 years and 200,000. ford dicked him around with warranty work, as well as a cowrker of mine. guy bought a brand new 6.2 gas job and CEL came on at 300 miles and was overheating. the dealership closest to his house wouldnt even give him a loner for the work. he had to take it across Houston to dealer that would.

you could do a tune and exhaust and be good to go for awhile without the other stuff listed.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

oOslikOo said:


> if the dodge is deleted id bet it'll last longer than the ford. get tune, simple exhaust, do the work yourself and you wont sniff 3 grand.


the motor maybe... but everything else around will be junkier than it already is


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

yakPIRATE said:


> the motor maybe... but everything else around will be junkier than it already is


:rotfl: true


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had both and liked the 6.4 better. Plus the ford has more cab room than the dodge and the interior is way nicer than the older dodges. Only good for the 6.7 is if you needed to work on it you can get to everything pretty easy and not to mention it's a cummins. Also I felt like my 6.4 made more power with just a mini maxx and the fuel economy was about the same too.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I would take the ford over the dodge.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Just got rid of a 6.4 f350 with right at 200k. Tuned and deleted when it had 50k or so on it and it was a great truck the whole 4 years I had it. Either egr's or head gasket was starting to be needed so I traded it out. Also had a 6.4 blow a motor with under 60k on it in early 2010 and ford told me tough ****. I told them to keep he fng truck and it actually never showed on my credit through FMC. That truck was a pos from day one. If you go with the Ford make sure its a job 3 build. 1 and 2's were junk.


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

The Ford. The 6.4 makes tons of power. That is why he blew his head gasket I'm sure. I did the same but I was being stubborn pulling a 10000 lb boat without putting in tow tune. I was told by several diesel mechanics that the new head gaskets are much better than the originals. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the deciding point. MH you ready to fight 290 with a clutch?? Your left leg will get a workout.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

txwader247 said:


> I am curious have you ever owned a Ford? I have never seen someone who goes out their way to bash a brand or item the way you do. Not every Ford on the road is a POS like you make it out to be. At the same time not every Chevy or Dodge is the most reliable.
> 
> He's not as bad as the resident Ford troll and Ford pimp...:rotfl: They're running late tonight.


----------



## GulfCoastSlackers2 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have only had dodge trucks so I can't compare but I've got an 08 1ton mega cab with the 6 speed all the deletes an the H&S MINI MAX an another thing to remember on the dodge is you will need an aftermarket clutch also the stock clutch in these trucks will not hold up long even with no power added on a deleted truck. I may have missed someone already mentioning that but I just thought I'd share.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> Here's the deciding point. MH you ready to fight 290 with a clutch?? Your left leg will get a workout.


Im actually going to be moving to college station.. So I'm not to worried about that

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Dodge. 106,000 relatively trouble free miles.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Dodge. 106,000 relatively trouble free miles.


Are you saying that because it is a dodge?? or a first hand experience with this particular truck? If it used to be yours, drop me a pm!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

what did you decide and how did the interview go.....need a MH update thread.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> what did you decide and how did the interview go.....need a MH update thread.


Well I gotta get rid of my truck first, as of now I am leaning toward the dodge, mostly because they weren't to bad stock, with current price of tuners and all that I'd have to wait a while until.I could delete it. What is steering me away from the ford is the fact that he needs a dually, and that it has the 5th wheel rails and a gooseneck... Gooseneck I could care less and actually prefer one... Its more the 5th wheel rails.. If I had a friend selling his 6.4 already deleted that would be a different story..I just don't want a truck that has been rode hard and put up wet.

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> what did you decide and how did the interview go.....need a MH update thread.


As far as the interview/aptitude test, it was a really hard test, they had me sit down after the test and make sure my information was correct, which it wasn't. There was one other guy besides me that they double checked the information. Anyway got all of that straightened out and she said the department head should call me within 3-5 days. So in a waiting period. But I'm not holding my breath. Until I accept an offer I'll still be looking for a job. I'm very determined to move up there.

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

So if it only had a gooseneck you'd feel better about it not being used hard?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Lyssy said:


> So if it only had a gooseneck you'd feel better about it not being used hard?


between that and him mentioning he needs a dually.. granted, i dont know what kind line of work he is in, and i am merely speculating.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea wondered about the need for a dually also. Didn't say it had the bed mounted brackets but I assumed so.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ive owned a 08 6.4 and i guess i got a bad build...the cab and interior was very nice lots of room...it would have been great if i could have enjoyed it...it stayed in the shop more the i got to drive it....radiator issues, eletrical problems in the cluster, fuel pump issues, the truck was stock...i have several friends that had them and got rid of them. I have a friend that has one and has had no issues...i now have a dodge and love it....the interior and cab space doesn't compare to Ford but proformace stand point is great.....i was told this alot when i had my Ford...(dodge is a working mans truck..u can afford to fix it when it breaks/ ford is a rich mans truck) don't take no offense Ford people just a sayin...


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd take a truck with a 5th wheel hitch any day over one with a gooseneck. Now granted you can get a adapter plate for the 5th wheel to a gooseneck but at least you know it's only a 5th wheel rv. Ya some of the rv's are big and a little heavy but you never know what he's pulling with that gooseneck.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Very true Lyssy, a 35 ft. 5th wheel beats pulling 20 round bales.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

I would pass on any first generation DPF emissions equipped truck which includes both the Ford and the Dodge.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Really the only issues out of the fords were crappy fuel milage, and leaking radiators. Dodge was crappy fuel milage and plugging dpf systems. Remove the dpf and put a hot tune on the ford your mpg increase a little and if your always wide open throttle or pulling a heavy loads tuned hot you pop head gaskets. Remove the dpf and a hot tune it's the same for dodge but also your auto trannies **** out.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Another 08 King ranch in classifieds. Looks like no mods. Might be good one to get Into.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

ended getting this! its not a diesel, but it should pull my ol jonboat no problems!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Ford... You chose wisely grasshopper.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice. What Engine


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

5.0!! Its bueno!


----------

